# Spring plow day pics



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Time for some spring plow day pictures to get us in the mood for the warm months ahead. These are from the spring Pennsylvania plow day held in Scottdale PA. It was hosted by the ihregistry.com online group and the Ft Allen Antique Machinery club. Enjoy the pics. Mike


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Try this again
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=124557.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/124557.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1559.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1559.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1555.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1555.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1556.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1556.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1554.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1554.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Try again, 
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1554.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1554.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1556.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1556.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1555.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1555.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=124557.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/124557.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1559.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1559.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

dublicate


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i could say it looks like southern extreme mower mayhem, the website where lawn tractors are made into monsters! awsome. are they stock?


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

All stock for the most part, some of the older cubs might have a slightly bigger HP engine from another cub, like a 12hp in a 7hp tractor ect. But other than that, we just put the ag type tires on the back, either wheel weights or loading inside the tires for traction. Tractors have either a true Catagory 0 3pt hitch or a brinly sleeve type hitch and pull 1 bottom moldboard plows with plow shares ranging from 8-12 inches. There are a couple of custom built 2 bottom plows. My Cub Cadet 982 runs a 19.0hp Onan twin cylinder gas engine. In one of the pics, there is a 782d cub cadet, that has a Kubota 15hp 3 cylinder liquid cooled diesel engine right from the factory. The most common mod on the old cubs are to replace the factory muffler with a farm tractor style stack and upright muffler with weather cap on top. Cheers Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great Pics! Can you come and plow my field next?


----------

